# Cash dispensers in Spain - new choices



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

Having a some time in Northern Spain recently, and used cash dispensers there, members may be interested in the following.

Cards are inserted into Spanish ATMs and PIN numbers requested, much as at home. However, before the cash is dispensed a new sequence of events has been implemented. First the machine says 'Look around to make sure you are not being watched and if all is OK enter your PIN number again'. Provided you enter your PIN again the cash is dispensed; quite a useful feature me thinks but sadly it must have been implemented for a reason.

Next, you are asked if you want to be billed in sterling or euros; if the former, an exchange rate is quoted. Now, I have a Nationwide card and the rate used by Nationwide was about 3% better than the rate the ATMs were offering but this may not be the case for other cards. You have the choice, but you do need to know what rate your card issuer is offering and it needs to be an up to date rate as rates change from minute to minute - last week is history! 3% on all cash withdrawals over say a 3 month tour can amount to quite a lot of dosh.........

Ray


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*2nd attempt*

Can I just try that first sentence again please?

'Having had some time in Northern Spain........................'

OOps,

Ray


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

rayhook said:


> Having a some time in Northern Spain recently


Quite appropriately put, I think. If-a you have had-a some time in-a Northern Spine, you weel-a be speaking like-a thees anyways.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Nothing like that is happening in Valencia
Give it another 20 years maybe.
We have only just got broadband and thats 2 meg for €20 p/m :evil:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

'Look around to make sure you are not being watched and if all is OK enter your PIN number again'

It is surely a scam.

Entering your PIN twice gives the little R*manian G*psy kids double the chance of memorising it!!


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*atm*

Its not happening in our part of Spain (adra ) either :?


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

hogan said:


> Nothing like that is happening in Valencia
> Give it another 20 years maybe.
> We have only just got broadband and thats 2 meg for €20 p/m :evil:


We have just changed back from ya.com, 1mb to Telefonica, 3mb. Both a lot more than 20€ per month!!


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Spanish cash dispensers*

The ATMs in question were all in Navarra and La Rioja. One was Barclays in Haro and I can't remember the others having already destroyed the tickets, but they were Spanish banks.

The problem here is that you have already had the cash and are being asked how you would like to pay for it - unless you know in advance of the approx. exchange rate you are likely to get it's a bit pot luck, but Nationwide were better on every occasion.

Ray


----------

